# Shake Hands with the Devil now a movie



## PMedMoe

The ad says it's in theaters 28 Sept.  I hope it plays here, if not, I may purchase the DVD.  Looks good.

Movie website


----------



## FredDaHead

Considering it's by the producers of Bowling for Columbine, I'll keep my hopes low. I'll still go see it, but I don't expect anything even passable.


----------



## Flip

Hotel Rowanda was worth watching.
Pure fiction inspired by a true story or whatever.....
Nick Nolte wasn't very convincing as a Canadian though..... ;D

I'm keen to see this movie, if only to see how it compares to the book.


----------



## eerickso

Yes, it's really impressive that you've kept an open mind after so many years.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Freddy G said:
			
		

> Considering it's by the producers of Bowling for Columbine, I'll keep my hopes low. I'll still go see it, but I don't expect anything even passable.



And I'm sure you'll base your analysis on your keen insights into the Rwandan conflict, and your vast experience in peacekeeping and combat operations?


----------



## FredDaHead

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> And I'm sure you'll base your analysis on your keen insights into the Rwandan conflict, and your vast experience in peacekeeping and combat operations?



So because I don't think the producer of Bowling for Columbine can produce anything worth watching, it means I'm criticizing Dallaire, the mission, and generally what happened in Rwanda?

Seriously, how retardedly biased against me can you be?


----------



## Kat Stevens

Yup, retarded, that's me.  Welcome back to the school yard, poopy pants.


----------



## FredDaHead

I'm not the one making baseless accusations and demeaning others because of their cinematic opinions.


----------



## Kat Stevens

To imply that I'm biased against you is to assume that your existence is somehow relevant to me.  I assure you, I have no bias to you, retarded or otherwise.


----------



## FredDaHead

Then why do you keep making these useless comments?


----------



## vonGarvin

op:


----------



## 2 Cdo

Freddy G said:
			
		

> Then why do you keep making these useless comments?



Because to some on this site Dallaire is their hero. To say otherwise is to bring down their righteous wrath. :
I agree with you, anything by the producers of Bowling for Columbine is deserving of ridicule and scorn. I'll save my 10 bucks thanks.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Dallaire is no hero of mine.  To base an opinion of the as yet unseen merits of a film based on the production company is ludicrous.  Producers are in the biz (that's Hollywood speak) to make money.  Base opinions on factual content, cinematography, writing, or acting, but not on who put up the front money.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Kudos on the film.

Canadian made.  We have almost lost the industry in Canada (and me a job).  

Shake Hands with the Devil Credits

Peter Raymont

Lindalee Tracey

White Pines Pictures

Other than Bowling for Columbine, were any of the other productions associated to the above, as deserving of anyone's ire?

Oops, sorry for weighing with some retardedly long winded facts, I guess my Hero worship is getting the better of me.... :

dileas

tess


----------



## career_radio-checker

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Because to some on this site Dallaire is their hero. To say otherwise is to bring down their righteous wrath. :
> I agree with you, anything by the producers of Bowling for Columbine is deserving of ridicule and scorn. *I'll save my 10 bucks thanks.*



10 bucks?!!! Going rate here is at least 13$. With popcorn, and pop it's a clean 25-30$. I don't know if it's worth it. But I do know that once again our national ethos/identity is being portrayed/celebrated through sufferage (think Beaumont-Hamil, Halifax explosion, treatment of Natives, and anything else that would be worthy of a 'heritage moment' commercial. Hell, even the standout feature at Vimy is the 3500 soldiers who died there (god rest their souls), not the fact that we did something that others failed to accomplish. For once I'd love to see something based on a victory, something uplifting. 

That said, I'm not trying to take away from the tragedy of Rwanda or anything


----------



## Blackadder1916

Freddy G said:
			
		

> ... because I don't think the producer of Bowling for Columbine can produce anything worth watching...


  I assume that you are referring to Michael Donovan, as he appears to be the only overlap among the producers of "Shake Hands..." and "Bowling...". 

Shake Hands with the Devil (2007)


> Produced by
> Laszlo Barna....  producer
> Norman Denver ....  line producer
> *Michael Donovan * ....  producer
> Phil Hunt ....  executive producer
> Martin Katz ....  executive producer
> Jan Peter Meyboom ....  supervising producer
> David Reckziegel ....  executive producer
> Compton Ross ....  executive producer
> Steven Silver ....  executive producer
> Neil Tabatznik ....  executive producer
> 
> Directed by
> Roger Spottiswoode



 Bowling for Columbine (2002)


> Produced by
> Chris Aldred ....  field producer
> Gillian Aldrich ....  field producer
> Charles Bishop ....  producer
> Jim Czarnecki ....  producer
> *Michael Donovan* ....  producer
> Kurt Engfehr ....  co-producer
> Jeff Gibbs ....  field producer
> Kathleen Glynn ....  producer
> Tia Lessin ....  supervising producer
> Michael Moore ....  producer
> Meghan O'Hara ....  field producer
> Siobhan Oldham ....  line producer
> Charlie Siskel ....  field producer
> Wolfram Tichy ....  executive producer
> Rehya Young ....  coordinating producer



I must agree with CSA 105 in his opinion that you appear to situate the estimate, (as well as not making a good recce).  In the above quote we are given the opinion that there is nothing that the referenced producer could make that would be worthwhile watching (for your entertainment needs), yet more than once on this means you have heaped praise on Rick Mercer whose success was in some measure due to this producer.  With a little research you would have discovered that Mr. Donovan (beside being a co-founder of Salter Street Films) was also a producer of "This Hour Has 22 Minutes" and "Rick Mercer's Talking to Americans"



			
				Freddy G said:
			
		

> Just for the record, Rick Mercer is one of the most awesome people ever to be on the CBC.


----------



## dynaglide

Just my opinion, but I think linking someones potential future as a leader to what their movie tastes are is starting to get a little ridiculous.  The guy doesn't particularly like the work so far of the movie producer.  Big deal.  That's his opinion.


----------



## the 48th regulator

dynaglide said:
			
		

> Just my opinion, but I think linking someones potential future as a leader to what their movie tastes are is starting to get a little ridiculous.  The guy doesn't particularly like the work so far of the movie producer.  Big deal.  That's his opinion.



Making a judgement without founded background, is not a reason to criticise ones leadership ability?

I will retire to bedlam then.  Here is  hoping you serve with him one day.

dileas

tess


----------



## alfie

Wonder if they will show how the Belgians were left to fight it out themselves, another victim movie "Dallaire" when in doubt shoot first.


----------



## FredDaHead

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Making a judgement without founded background, is not a reason to criticise ones leadership ability?
> 
> I will retire to bedlam then.  Here is  hoping you serve with him one day.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Yes, yes, we all know you don't like me. Is your life so empty that you need to inject your bitterness in every single thread I post into?


----------



## Scott

Freddy, give it a rest, I don't see any of that going on, quit your whining.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Freddy G said:
			
		

> Yes, yes, we all know you don't like me. Is your life so empty that you need to inject your bitterness in every single thread I post into?



Sorry, did I kick your rock in the hopscotch game?

Go eat some cake.

dileas

tess


----------



## FredDaHead

Scott said:
			
		

> Freddy, give it a rest, I don't see any of that going on, quit your whining.



I'm sure I remember reading that dogpiles were a no-no... heh, guess rules still don't apply to you guys.


----------



## Michael OLeary

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html


----------



## the 48th regulator

Freddy G said:
			
		

> I'm sure I remember reading that dogpiles were a no-no... heh, guess rules still don't apply to you guys.



You guys?

Can you please elaborate who the "You guys" are?

This should be good, talk about a retardedly made statement.

dileas

tess


----------



## FredDaHead

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> You guys?
> 
> Can you please elaborate who the "You guys" are?
> 
> This should be good, talk about a retardedly made statement.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



You know exactly what I'm talking about. Or maybe you really are that thick, I don't know.


----------



## Strike

You know Freddy, when you pull a dog's tail it tends to bite.

As for the movie, I am looking forward to seeing it...if only to see Dupuis.  He's pretty cute and not half bad as an actor.  The role will probably be portrayed a little better than it was in Hotel Rwanda.  (Anyone notice the 2Lt in the flick?  Craziness!)


----------



## the 48th regulator

Freddy G said:
			
		

> You know exactly what I'm talking about. Or maybe you really are that thick, I don't know.



 :boring:

What's the matter, gym class at school was really bad this week?  Got picked on by the other Students for being a pissant?

Now yer all tough after a few Coolers and a Redbull.

pfft, trundle of, and do us all a favour.

dileas

tess


----------



## Scott

OK Fred, quit with the trolling or go into the system.

You had no reason to make the accusations you did and now you're just being a snot about it. I've seen enough of the trolls here today and am too tired to put much time into it anymore, keep it up and I'll make sure you won't be back.

Scott
*Army.ca Staff*


----------



## FredDaHead

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> :boring:
> 
> What's the matter, gym class at school was really bad this week?  Got picked on by the other Students for being a pissant?
> 
> Now yer all tough after a few Coolers and a Redbull.
> 
> pfft, trundle of, and do us all a favour.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Maybe a few coolers and a RedBull is all it takes for you to feel all untouchable, but for some of us it takes a bit more than that. Heh, guess you're both thick and a lightweight. Quite the quaint combination.



			
				Scott said:
			
		

> OK Fred, quit with the trolling or go into the system.
> 
> You had no reason to make the accusations you did and now you're just being a snot about it. I've seen enough of the trolls here today and am too tired to put much time into it anymore, keep it up and I'll make sure you won't be back.
> 
> Scott
> *Army.ca Staff*



Ah, the return of the "you have to bend over when a mod feels like being a jerk or you get in trouble." I was starting to miss it.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Well fiddle dee dee,

Freddy G is going for the gusto tonight!

Wes, Gap get the popcorn ready!!  Someone grabbed the wrong bottle of pills!







dileas

tess


----------



## Scott

Freddy G said:
			
		

> Ah, the return of the "you have to bend over when a mod feels like being a jerk or you get in trouble." I was starting to miss it.



Then I'll give you a week or more to ensure you're truly reacquainted with that feeling.

Welcome to the system, again. 

Your need of the last word is what got you here, sometimes you just gotta STFU, but you knew that, riiiiiiight?

Check your PM's.


----------



## Rocketryan

ok...back on topic.

Definately going to see the movie with my Dad. After I finish Catch 22 I might start reading the book again.

How is the book anyways?


----------



## Flip

> How is the book anyways?



The nastiest thing I've ever read between two hard covers.
Graphic detail and a constant sense of despair.

It's likely to leave a reader angry ,frustrated and disgusted with
the UN, the governments of France, Belgium etc, etc.

You read this one for education not for fun.

There are two things though..... You come away feeling VERY proud
of the Canadians who were there and that there are indeed bad guys
in the world.

I can hear "progressives" protesting now.


----------



## Strike

I couldn't finish the book.  Still a few chapters left.  I had to put it down and never got the energy to pick it up again.


----------



## Bobby Rico

Regarding the book that this movie is based off of- I've read the Lion, The Fox and the Eagle, and found that to be quite interesting and insightful on the politics that surrounded the mission to Rwanda, and the aftermath as well as the UNPROFOR mission in Sarajevo.  Has anyone read both?  How does one stack up against the other?  From the descriptions I've read so far, they seem to be very different in terms of subject matter.


----------



## Sig_Des

I agree with flip as to how the book may leave you feeling.

As far as the movie, I'll see it to see how it stacks up to the book. And Roy Dupuis is definitely one of my favourite impersonation actors. I think he did an amazing job in the Rocket, and it's creepy how much he looks like Gen Dallaire in the film.

Apparently, Dupuis and Dallaire spent a lot of time over the movie, even to the point where Dupuis is wearing Dallaire's original nametag and decorations:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shake_Hands_with_the_Devil_%282007_film%29


----------



## KevinB

I'm in the "I would not piss on Dallaire if he was on fire" (well maybe the non burning area for some fun).

  I dont plan on watching it, maybe if it was a Belgian production I would...   We had some of the Belgian Para's in Afghanistan that had been in Rwanda -- they have ZERO good to say about Dallaire.  I read both books - and it left me with a desire to skip things in the future by Caroll Off, and in no better feelings for Dallaire.

That said - a young leader of the CF who seems to despise Gen Dallaire, maybe Freddy should watch the film to ensure he is not gaining any of the Gen's failings and learns from his poor (or incompetant) leadership.


----------



## TN2IC

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> and it left me with a desire to skip things in the future by Caroll Off, and in no better feelings for Dallaire.



Carroll Off I found to be a good writer. I have read The Lion, the Fox and the Eagle. It is just hard to be "open minded" to both sides on the issue. Coward/Hero... depends on whom is answering. Also her other books are good. ie The Ghosts of Medak Pocket


And yes I did also read, Shake Hands with the Devil. It was easy to put down. 
As for Dallaire, my mother always told me, if I didn't have anything good to say, don't say nothing.



Edit to add something.


----------



## vonGarvin

Strike said:
			
		

> I couldn't finish the book.  Still a few chapters left.  I had to put it down and never got the energy to pick it up again.


You couldn't finish it because it was junk, or due to other circumstances?


----------



## Strike

I found it hard to get through, not because it was junk, but because of the content.


----------



## deedster

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I agree with flip as to how the book may leave you feeling.
> 
> As far as the movie, I'll see it to see how it stacks up to the book. And Roy Dupuis is definitely one of my favourite impersonation actors. I think he did an amazing job in the Rocket, and it's creepy how much he looks like Gen Dallaire in the film.
> 
> Apparently, Dupuis and Dallaire spent a lot of time over the movie, even to the point where Dupuis is wearing Dallaire's original nametag and decorations:



I agree with flip and Des.  

If anyone wants to read a fictional account of the days leading up to the genocide in Rwanda, pick up A Sunday at the Pool in Kigali  by Gil Courtemanche.  It's beautifully written but very unsettling; you know that you're reading a novel but it's based on something that really happened.  Courtemanche is a journalist who spent quite some time in Rwanda.  Well worth the read IMHO. 
(I think there's a movie being made based on this book as well)


----------



## PMedMoe

Roy Dupuis interview about movie with Anne Brodie

Devil Targets Canuck Star


----------



## Yrys

D Squared said:
			
		

> If anyone wants to read a fictional account of the days leading up to the genocide in Rwanda, pick up A Sunday at the Pool in Kigali  by Gil Courtemanche.
> (I think there's a movie being made based on this book as well)



Un dimanche à Kigali

They may have english subtitles on the dvd...


----------



## Spencer100

Did anyone see the movie tonight?  Is it any good? I plan on see it tomorrow. I saw some of the previews today.

I think the only problem it that the movie could be a big "downer" because of the subject material.


----------



## TheHead

I wonder how much money Dellaire is making off of this.   :


----------



## geo

TheHead said:
			
		

> I wonder how much money Dellaire is making off of this.   :



have read somewhere... nada


----------



## Harry Potter

In this forum, people are often reminded to stay within their lanes.  I find this to be wise and justified.  So, for those of you who are quick to dismiss Gen Dallaire with terms I would never use for a human being, let alone a former brother-in-arms, I ask this:  How many UN mission have you commanded in Central Africa in the mid 90s?  Its too easy to criticise his leadership with the benefit of 12 years of hindsight.


----------



## PMedMoe

Just saw the movie last night.  It was outstanding.  Roy Dupuis portrayal of Dallaire was remarkable, to say the least.
Now, I really want to read the book.


----------



## CougarKing

I'm just curious- is that scene where Gen. Dallaire and his staff officer were driving and stopped at roadblock based on real accounts or was it added by the screenwriter for dramatic effect? (I did not read the book yet)

It is that scene earlier in the movie, not long after the Rwandan President's plane had crashed, where Dallaire and his aide were stopped at a Rwandan Army roadblock which was supported by a Rwandan armoured vehicle (a Panhard?). Dallaire and his aide stopped their jeep in front of a Bangladeshi BTR/APC in UN colors which had been stopped at the same roadblock, whose crew tells Dallaire they can find no other way around the roadblock. After being told they were not to pass by the Rwandans, Dallaire and his aide simply walk through the roadblock although the Rwandan troops threaten them with their guns drawn; the Bangladeshi UN vehicle commander, seeing the raucous, suddenly buttons up. Fortunately, no one opens fire as the two Canadian officers continue walking and then the Rwandan checkpoint commander then later offers to give Dallaire a ride. Since the vehicle the Rwandan checkpoint commander drove Dallaire looked like an Iltis, I was wondering, did the Rwandan Army have Iltis vehicles too back then or those Iltis vehicles seen in both Rwandan Army and UN use were just used for the movie?.


----------



## Blackadder1916

> ...I was wondering, did the Rwandan Army have Iltis vehicles too back then or those Iltis vehicles seen in both Rwandan Army and UN use were just used for the movie?.



Haven't seen the movie or read the book.  But didn't see many Ilti used by anybody back then.  Of course, I wasn't everywhere and the "Rwandan Army" had already shuffled off and the RPA had taken over.  Their standard vehicle seemed to be "anything that moved Mk.1".  One factor used in the selection of vehicles that we brought over was diesel fuel.  It was easier to get diesel than gas in that neck of the woods.


----------



## TDeV

i remember that section in the book; I'm not sure whether or not he had the staff officer with him though (at this point in the book he was beginning to get a little loopy)

what a guy though, heard him lecture in toronto last year AMAZING!


for those of you who haven't   try to read the book before you see the movie: the movie is good, but the book is unforgettable.


----------



## dwalter

My anthropology teacher highly recommended the book. We did an extensive study of Rwanda in that course and read the book "We Wish to Inform You that Tomorrow We Will be Killed With Our Families: Stories from Rwanda"

Yes it has a long title, but if you have an interest in the Rwandan side of the story I definitely recommend that book. I haven't had time to read Shake Hands with the Devil, but it is on my pile of 'books to read.'


----------



## brian_k

For anyone in Edmonton that is interested, Romeo Dallaire is giving a talk at the UofA on feb 21 at 7pm.


----------



## James

Rented this movie tonight. They finally had a copy.

It was good but a major downer. It leaves you feeling incredibly frustrated. And I'll admit I don't have much experience (more like none) with the UN... but my God, watching these movies and readings these books, they really give you the impression that the organization can be quite incompetent.

I definitely don't envy Dallaire, what he had to go through. I'm assuming he went a bit crazy toward the end...? Understandable...

Terrible...


----------



## leroi

I'm inclined to echo Harry Potter's sentiments here.  I've heard way too many rotten things said about Retired General Romeo Dallaire.

As a civilian, I 'm not qualified to analyze his military career but he is still fighting the good fight by winning public favour in the Canadian public's mind.

The movie, _Shake Hands with the Devil _ is one of the few media vehicles Canadians have that deals favourably with the Canadian military.  Sad but true.

Canadians need more of this type of movie and we need more Dallaire's if we want to improve the Canadian public's perception of CF.

Dallaire's work has had a mediating effect between civilian vs military life. We identify with him; we know him; he is a Canadian hero to many.

Like Harry Potter, I'm not trying to stifle the opinion of others just making this forum aware that it's a sensitive issue for some of us.

My daughter and I just re-watched the movie and coupled it with _Hotel Rawanda_--and kleenex. :'(


----------

